# 01010011 01101111 00100000 00101110 00100000 00101110 00100000 00101110 00100000



## Corry (Jan 27, 2009)

01001001 01110100 00100111 01110011 00100000 01100010 01100101 01100101 01101110 00100000 01100001 00100000 01110111 01101000 01101001 01101100 01100101 00100000 01110011 01101001 01101110 01100011 01100101 00100000 01110111 01100101 00100111 01110110 01100101 00100000 01101000 01100001 01100100 00100000 01100001 00100000 01100010 01101001 01101110 01100001 01110010 01111001 00100000 01110100 01101000 01110010 01100101 01100001 01100100 00101110 00100000 00100000 01001001 01110100 00100111 01110011 00100000 01100001 01100010 01101111 01110101 01110100 00100000 01110100 01101001 01101101 01100101 00100001 00100000


----------



## Ls3D (Jan 27, 2009)

Ok, Bender! ldman:

One more line of code and you would have brought the whole internets down.

-Shea

P.S. reminds me of copyrighting certain digital intellectual properties, you actually print the first and last eight pages of machine code as part of the application!


----------



## rufus5150 (Jan 27, 2009)

Nice. I like the composition. Could use a boost in saturation, though.

I love reading RAW files...


----------



## ccssk8ter11 (Jan 27, 2009)

01001000 01100001 01101000 01100001 00101110 00100000 01001110 01100101 01110110 01100101 01110010 00100000 01101000 01100101 01100001 01110010 01100100 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01101111 01101110 01100101 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 01110011 01100101 00100000 01100010 01100101 01100110 01101111 01110010 01100101 00101110


01101000 01100001 01101000 01100001 00101110 00101110 00101110


----------



## DigiJay (Jan 27, 2009)

0100100101110100001001110111001100100000011001010110111001110100011010010111001001100101011011000111100100100000011100000110111101110011011100110110100101100010011011000110010100100000011101000110100001100001011101000010000001110011011011110110110101100101001000000111000001100101011011110111000001101100011001010010000001101000011000010111011001100101001000000110111001101111001000000110100101100100011001010110000100100000011101110110100001100001011101000010000001100010011010010110111001100001011100100111100100100000011010010111001100111111001000000100001101110010011000010111101001111001001000000110010101101000001111110010000100100000000011010000101001000001011011100111100101110111011010000110111100101110001011100010000001101000011000010111011001100101001000000110000100100000011001110110111101101111011001000010000001100100011000010111100100101110


----------



## monkeykoder (Jan 27, 2009)

I really don't want to pull out an ascii table to see if those are words or just gibberish...


----------



## ccssk8ter11 (Jan 27, 2009)

Haha they actually are all real words,


----------



## Corry (Jan 27, 2009)

monkeykoder said:


> I really don't want to pull out an ascii table to see if those are words or just gibberish...



01011001 01101111 01110101 01110010 00100000 01101100 01101111 01110011 01110011 00100001 00100000 00111010 01010000 00100000


----------



## rufus5150 (Jan 27, 2009)

Aww, here I thought it was RAW file joke. I'll play along:


01010100 01101000 01100101 01110010 01100101 00100000 01100001 01110010 01100101 00100000 01101111 01101110 01101100 01111001 00100000 00110001 00110000 00100000 01101011 01101001 01101110 01100100 01110011 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01110000 01100101 01101111 01110000 01101100 01100101 00100000 01101001 01101110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01110111 01101111 01110010 01101100 01100100 00101110 00100000 01010100 01101000 01101111 01110011 01100101 00100000 01110111 01101000 01101111 00100000 01100011 01100001 01101110 00100000 01110010 01100101 01100001 01100100 00100000 01100010 01101001 01101110 01100001 01110010 01111001 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101111 01110011 01100101 00100000 01110111 01101000 01101111 00100000 01100011 01100001 01101110 00100111 01110100 00101110 00001101 00001011


----------



## Corry (Jan 27, 2009)

rufus5150 said:


> Aww, here I thought it was RAW file joke. I'll play along:
> 
> 
> 01010100 01101000 01100101 01110010 01100101 00100000 01100001 01110010 01100101 00100000 01101111 01101110 01101100 01111001 00100000 00110001 00110000 00100000 01101011 01101001 01101110 01100100 01110011 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01110000 01100101 01101111 01110000 01101100 01100101 00100000 01101001 01101110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01110111 01101111 01110010 01101100 01100100 00101110 00100000 01010100 01101000 01101111 01110011 01100101 00100000 01110111 01101000 01101111 00100000 01100011 01100001 01101110 00100000 01110010 01100101 01100001 01100100 00100000 01100010 01101001 01101110 01100001 01110010 01111001 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101111 01110011 01100101 00100000 01110111 01101000 01101111 00100000 01100011 01100001 01101110 00100111 01110100 00101110 00001101 00001011



01001000 01100001 01101000 01100001 01101000 00100001 00100000 00100000 01010100 01101000 01100001 01110100 00100111 01110011 00100000 01101111 01101110 01100101 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01101101 01111001 00100000 01100110 01100001 01110110 01101111 01110010 01101001 01110100 01100101 00100000 01101010 01101111 01101011 01100101 01110011 00100001 00100000 00100000 01001001 00100000 01110100 01101111 01101100 01100100 00100000 01101001 01110100 00100000 01110010 01100101 01100011 01100101 01101110 01110100 01101100 01111001 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01100001 00100000 01110011 01101101 01100001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01100111 01110010 01101111 01110101 01110000 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01110000 01100101 01101111 01110000 01101100 01100101 00101110 00100000 00100000 01001111 01101110 01101100 01111001 00100000 01101111 01101110 01100101 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 01101101 00100000 01100111 01101111 01110100 00100000 01101001 01110100 00100001 00100000 00111010 01010000 00100000 00001101 00001010


----------



## ccssk8ter11 (Jan 27, 2009)

too.. much.. workk haha.


----------



## Slaphead (Jan 27, 2009)

"There are 10 types of people in this world - those who understand binary and those who don't."


----------



## monkeykoder (Jan 27, 2009)

Well I'm still not pulling out an ascii table or finding the stupid website to translate even though the ascii table is in the other room with my other programming books.


----------



## Overread (Jan 27, 2009)

your just lazy


----------



## H0LLYW00D (Jan 27, 2009)

01100101 01110110 01100101 01101110 00100000 01100001 01110100 00100000 00110111 01100001 01101101 00100000 01101001 00100000 01100001 01101101 00100000 01110011 01110100 01101001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01101110 01101111 01110100 00100000 01100010 01101111 01110010 01100101 01100100 00100000 01100101 01101110 01101111 01110101 01100111 01101000 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01110011 01110100 01100001 01110010 01110100 00100000 01100001 00100000 01110100 01101000 01110010 01100101 01100100 00100000 01101100 01101001 01101011 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101001 01110011 00101100 00100000 01100010 01110101 01110100 00100000 01100010 01101111 01110010 01100101 01100100 00100000 01100101 01101110 01101111 01110101 01100111 01101000 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01110010 01100101 01110000 01101100 01111001 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01101111 01101110 01100101 00101110


----------



## mrodgers (Jan 27, 2009)

I did this a long time ago and got flamed for it already being done before....


----------



## dEARlEADER (Jan 27, 2009)

&#25105;&#21916;&#27426;&#29071;&#32905;&#21644;&#40481;&#34507;&#65292;&#25105;&#21916;&#27426;&#22312;&#25105;&#30340;&#31914;&#20415;&#36746;


----------



## Corry (Jan 27, 2009)

dEARlEADER said:


> &#25105;&#21916;&#27426;&#29071;&#32905;&#21644;&#40481;&#34507;,&#25105;&#21916;&#27426;&#22312;&#25105;&#30340;&#31914;&#20415;&#36746;



01010100 01101000 01100001 01110100 00100000 01110100 01110010 01100001 01101110 01110011 01101100 01100001 01110100 01100101 01100100 00100000 01101111 01110101 01110100 00100000 01110100 01101111 00111010 00100000 01001001 00100000 01101100 01101001 01101011 01100101 00100000 01110011 01101101 01101111 01101011 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01101101 01100101 01100001 01110100 00100000 01110111 01101001 01110100 01101000 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100101 01100111 01100111 00101100 00100000 01001001 00100000 01101100 01101001 01101011 01100101 00100000 01101001 01101110 00100000 01101101 01101001 01101110 01100101 00100000 01100101 01111000 01100011 01110010 01100101 01101101 01100101 01101110 01110100 00100000 01110010 01101111 01101100 01101100 01100101 01110010 00001101 00001010 00001101 00001010 00001101 00001010 01001100 01001111 01001100 00100001 00100000


----------



## Overread (Jan 27, 2009)

01101000 01101101 01101101 00100000 01101110 01101111 01110111 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100001 01110100 00100000 01001001 00100000 01101000 01100001 01110110 01100101 00100000 01100110 01101111 01110101 01101110 01100100 00100000 01100001 00100000 01110010 01100101 01100001 01101100 01101100 01111001 00100000 01101110 01101001 01100110 01110100 01111001 00100000 01110100 01110010 01100001 01101110 01110011 01101100 01100001 01110100 01101111 01110010 00100000 01001001 00100000 01110100 01101111 01101111 00100000 01100011 01100001 01101110 00100000 01101010 01101111 01101001 01101110 00100000 01101001 01101110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100010 01101001 01101110 01100001 01110010 01111001 00100000 01101101 01100001 01100100 01101110 01100101 01110011 01110011 00100001 00100001


----------



## dEARlEADER (Jan 27, 2009)

Overread said:


> 01101000 01101101 01101101 00100000 01101110 01101111 01110111 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100001 01110100 00100000 01001001 00100000 01101000 01100001 01110110 01100101 00100000 01100110 01101111 01110101 01101110 01100100 00100000 01100001 00100000 01110010 01100101 01100001 01101100 01101100 01111001 00100000 01101110 01101001 01100110 01110100 01111001 00100000 01110100 01110010 01100001 01101110 01110011 01101100 01100001 01110100 01101111 01110010 00100000 01001001 00100000 01110100 01101111 01101111 00100000 01100011 01100001 01101110 00100000 01101010 01101111 01101001 01101110 00100000 01101001 01101110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100010 01101001 01101110 01100001 01110010 01111001 00100000 01101101 01100001 01100100 01101110 01100101 01110011 01110011 00100001 00100001




ya... but....  011110010110111101110101001000000110001101101111011101010110110001100100001000000111010101110011011001010010000001100001001000000110101101101001011000110110101100100000011010010110111000100000011101000110100001100101001000000110111001110101011101000111001100100001


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Jan 27, 2009)

01101001 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101111 01110101 01100111 01101000 01110100 00100000 01100001 01110100 00100000 01100110 01101001 01110010 01110011 01110100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100001 01110100 00100000 01110111 01100001 01110011 00100000 01100001 00100000 01101010 01101111 01101011 01100101 00101100 00100000 01100010 01110101 01110100 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01100001 01110010 01100101 00100000 01110010 01100101 01100001 01101100 01101100 01111001 00100000 01110100 01100001 01101100 01101011 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100001 00100000 01110111 01101001 01110100 01101000 00100000 01110101 01101110 01100100 01100101 01110010 01110011 01110100 01100001 01101110 01100100 01100001 01100010 01101100 01100101 00100000 01110111 01101111 01110010 01100100 01110011 00100000 01101111 01110010 00100000 01101110 01110101 01101101 01100010 01100101 01110010 01110011 00100000 01101100 01101111 01101100 00100001


----------



## Corry (Jan 27, 2009)

aSB0aG91Z2h0IGF0IGZpcnN0IHRoYXQgd2FzIGEgam9rZSwgYnV0IHlvdSBhcmUgcmVhbGx5IHRhbGtpbmchIHdpdGggdW5kZXJzdGFuZGFibGUgd29yZHMgb3IgbnVtYmVycyBsb2wh


----------



## Overread (Jan 27, 2009)

eWVwIGFsbCB0b3RhbGx5IHVuZGVyc3RhbmRhYmxlIC0gSSB3b25kZXIgYXJlIHdlIGFsbCB1c2luZyB0aGUgc2FtZSB0cmFuc2xhdG9yPw==


----------



## duncanp (Jan 27, 2009)

aSBiZWxpZXZlIHNvLCB0aGlzIGhhcyBiZWVuIGRvbmUgc28gbWFueSB0aW1lcyBiZWZvcmUuLi4=


----------



## Corry (Jan 27, 2009)

Overread said:


> eWVwIGFsbCB0b3RhbGx5IHVuZGVyc3RhbmRhYmxlIC0gSSB3b25kZXIgYXJlIHdlIGFsbCB1c2luZyB0aGUgc2FtZSB0cmFuc2xhdG9yPw==



43 68 61 6e 63 65 73 20 61 72 65 2c 20 79 65 73 2e 20 3b 29 20 49 74 27 73 20 74 68 65 20 66 69 72 73 74 20 6f 6e 65 20 74 68 61 74 20 63 6f 6d 65 73 20 75 70 20 77 68 65 6e 20 79 6f 75 20 74 79 70 65 20 69 6e 20 27 62 69 6e 61 72 79 20 74 72 61 6e 73 6c 61 74 6f 72 27 20 69 6e 20 67 6f 6f 67 6c 65 2e 20 3b 29 20


----------



## Corry (Jan 27, 2009)

duncanp said:


> aSBiZWxpZXZlIHNvLCB0aGlzIGhhcyBiZWVuIGRvbmUgc28gbWFueSB0aW1lcyBiZWZvcmUuLi4=



79 102 32 99 111 117 114 115 101 32 105 116 32 104 97 115 46 32 32 73 39 109 32 111 110 101 32 111 102 32 116 104 101 32 112 101 111 112 108 101 32 119 104 111 39 115 32 100 111 110 101 32 105 116 32 111 110 32 116 104 105 115 32 102 111 114 117 109 32 109 97 110 121 32 109 97 110 121 32 109 97 110 121 32 116 105 109 101 115 46 32 32


----------



## rufus5150 (Jan 27, 2009)

That's it, from now on I'm encoding all my forum posts in double-ROT13.


----------



## dizzyg44 (Jan 27, 2009)

4e 6f 2c 20 6e 6f 74 20 61 67 61 69 6e 21 21 21


----------



## iflynething (Jan 27, 2009)

01001001 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101001 01101110 01101011 00100000 01111001 01100101 01110011 00101100 00100000 01100001 01100111 01100001 01101001 01101110 00001101 00001010


----------



## lostprophet (Jan 27, 2009)

&#1161; &#1161;&#1161;&#801;&#802;&#801;&#802;&#795;&#795;&#790;&#791;&#792;&#793;&#796;&#797;&#798;&#799;&#800;&#790;&#791;&#792;&#793;&#796;&#797;&#798;&#799;&#800;&#1161; &#1161;&#1161;&#801;&#802;&#801;&#802;&#795;&#795;&#790;&#791;&#792;&#793;&#796;&#797;&#798;&#799;&#800;&#790;&#791;&#792;&#793;&#796;&#797;&#798;&#799;&#800;&#1161; &#1161;&#1161;&#801;&#802;&#801;&#802;&#795;&#795;&#790;&#791;&#792;&#793;&#796;&#797;&#798;&#799;&#800;&#790;&#791;&#792;&#793;&#796;&#797;&#798;&#799;&#800;&#778;&#779;&#780;&#781;&#782;&#783;&#784;&#785;&#786;&#787;&#788;&#778;&#779;&#780;&#781;&#782;&#783;&#784;&#785; &#786;&#787;&#788;&#789;&#794; &#821;&#801;&#802;&#795;&#791;&#792;&#793;&#796;&#797;&#798;&#799;&#800;&#839;&#778;&#779;&#780;&#781;&#782;&#783;&#831;&#831;&#831;&#794; &#1161; &#1161;&#1161;&#801;&#802;&#801;&#802;&#795;&#795;&#790;&#791;&#792;&#793;&#796;&#797;&#798;&#799;&#800;&#790;&#791;&#792;&#793;&#796;&#797;&#798;&#799;&#800;&#778;&#779;&#780;&#781;&#782;&#783;&#784;&#785;&#786;&#787;&#788;&#778;&#779;&#780;&#781;&#782;&#783;&#784;&#785; &#786;&#787;&#788;&#789;&#794; &#781;&#782;&#783;&#784;&#785;&#786;&#787;&#788;&#789;&#794;&#789;&#794; &#801;&#802;&#795;&#791;&#792;&#793;&#796;&#797;&#798;&#799;&#800;&#778;&#779;&#780;&#781;&#782;&#783;&#794; &#801;&#802;&#801;&#802;&#795;&#795;&#790;&#791;&#792;&#793;&#796;&#797;&#798;&#799;&#800;&#790;&#791;&#792;&#793;&#796;&#797;&#798;&#799;&#800;&#778;&#779;&#780;&#781;&#782;&#783;&#784;&#785;&#786;&#787;&#788;&#778;&#779;&#780;&#781;&#782;&#783;&#784;&#785;&#786;&#787;&#788; &#789;&#794;&#789;&#794; &#788;&#789;&#794;&#789;&#794;&#1161; &#1161;&#821;&#798;&#799;&#800;&#790;&#791;&#792;&#793;&#796;&#797;&#798;&#799;&#800;&#839;&#778;&#779;&#780;&#781;&#782;&#783;&#784;&#785;&#786;&#787;&#788;&#778;&#779;&#780;&#781;&#782;&#783;&#784;&#785;&#786;&#787;&#788;&#831;&#831;&#831;&#789;&#794;&#789;&#794;&#865; &#865;&#1161;&#1161; &#821;&#801;&#802;&#795;&#791;&#792;&#793;&#796;&#797;&#798;&#799;&#800;&#839;&#778;&#779;&#780;&#781;&#782;&#783;&#831;&#831;&#831;&#794; &#1161; &#1161;&#1161;&#801;&#802;&#801;&#802;&#795;&#795;&#790;&#791;&#792;&#793;&#796;&#797;&#798;&#799;&#800;&#790;&#791;&#792;&#793;&#796;&#797;&#798;&#799;&#800;&#778;&#779;&#780;&#781;&#782;&#783;&#784;&#785;&#786;&#787;&#788;&#778;&#779;&#780;&#781;&#782;&#783;&#784;&#785; &#786;&#787;&#788;&#789;&#794; &#781;&#782;&#783;&#784;&#785;&#786;&#787;&#788;&#789;&#794;&#789;&#794; &#801;&#802;&#795;&#791;&#792;&#793;&#796;&#797;&#798;&#799;&#800;&#778;&#779;&#780;&#781;&#782;&#783;&#794; &#801;&#802;&#801;&#802;&#795;&#795;&#790;&#791;&#792;&#793;&#796;&#797;&#798;&#799;&#800;&#790;&#791;&#792;&#793;&#796;&#797;&#798;&#799;&#800;&#778;&#779;&#780;&#781;&#782;&#783;&#784;&#785;&#786;&#787;&#788;&#778;&#779;&#780;&#781;&#782;&#783;&#784;&#785;&#786;&#787;&#788; &#789;&#794;&#789;&#794; &#788;&#789;&#794;&#789;&#794;&#1161; &#1161;&#821;&#798;&#799;&#800;&#790;&#791;&#792;&#793;&#796;&#797;&#798;&#799;&#800;&#839;&#778;&#779;&#780;&#781;&#782;&#783;&#784;&#785;&#786;&#787;&#788;





&#1161; &#1161;&#1161;&#801;&#802;&#801;&#802;&#795;&#795;&#790;&#791;&#792;&#793;&#796;&#797;&#798;&#799;&#800;&#790;&#791;&#792;&#793;&#796;&#797;&#798;&#799;&#800;&#1161; &#1161;&#1161;&#801;&#802;&#801;&#802;&#795;&#795;&#790;&#791;&#792;&#793;&#796;&#797;&#798;&#799;&#800;&#790;&#791;&#792;&#793;&#796;&#797;&#798;&#799;&#800;&#1161; &#1161;&#1161;&#801;&#802;&#801;&#802;&#795;&#795;&#790;&#791;&#792;&#793;&#796;&#797;&#798;&#799;&#800;&#790;&#791;&#792;&#793;&#796;&#797;&#798;&#799;&#800;&#778;&#779;&#780;&#781;&#782;&#783;&#784;&#785;&#786;&#787;&#788;&#831;&#831;&#831;&#789;&#794;&#789;&#794;&#865;&#778;&#779;&#780;&#781;&#782;&#783;&#784;&#785;&#786;&#787;&#788;&#778;&#779;&#780;&#781;&#782;&#783;&#784;&#785; &#786;&#787;&#788;&#789;&#794; &#821;&#801;&#802;&#795;&#791;&#792;&#793;&#796;&#797;&#798;&#799;&#800;&#839;&#778;&#779;&#780;&#781;&#782;&#783;&#831;&#831;&#831;&#794; &#1161; &#1161;&#1161;&#801;&#802;&#801;&#802;&#795;&#795;&#790;&#791;&#792;&#793;&#796;&#797;&#798;&#799;&#800;&#790;&#791;&#792;&#793;&#796;&#797;&#798;&#799;&#800;&#778;&#779;&#780;&#781;&#782;&#783;&#784;&#785;&#786;&#787;&#788;&#778;&#779;&#780;&#781;&#782;&#783;&#784;&#785; &#786;&#787;&#788;&#789;&#794; &#781;&#782;&#783;&#784;&#785;&#786;&#787;&#788;&#789;&#794;&#789;&#794; &#801;&#802;&#795;&#791;&#792;&#793;&#796;&#797;&#798;&#799;&#800;&#778;&#779;&#780;&#781;&#782;&#783;&#794; &#801;&#802;&#801;&#802;&#795;&#795;&#790;&#791;&#792;&#793;&#796;&#797;&#798;&#799;&#800;&#790;&#791;&#792;&#793;&#796;&#797;&#798;&#799;&#800;&#778;&#779;&#780;&#781;&#782;&#783;&#784;&#785;&#786;&#787;&#788;&#778;&#779;&#780;&#781;&#782;&#783;&#784;&#785;&#786;&#787;&#788; &#789;&#794;&#789;&#794; &#788;&#789;&#794;&#789;&#794;&#1161; &#1161;&#821;&#798;&#799;&#800;&#790;&#791;&#792;&#793;&#796;&#797;&#798;&#799;&#800;&#839;&#778;&#779;&#780;&#781;&#782;&#783;&#784;&#785;&#786;&#787;&#788;&#778;&#779;&#780;&#781;&#782;&#783;&#784;&#785;&#786;&#787;&#788;&#831;&#831;&#831;&#789;&#794;&#789;&#794;&#865; &#865;&#1161;&#1161; &#821;&#801;&#802;&#795;&#791;&#792;&#793;&#796;&#797;&#798;&#799;&#800;&#839;&#778;&#779;&#780;&#781;&#782;&#783;&#831;&#831;&#831;&#794; &#1161; &#1161;&#1161;&#801;&#802;&#801;&#802;&#795;&#795;&#790;&#791;&#792;&#793;&#796;&#797;&#798;&#799;&#800;&#790;&#791;&#792;&#793;&#796;&#797;&#798;&#799;&#800;&#778;&#779;&#780;&#781;&#782;&#783;&#784;&#785;&#786;&#787;&#788;&#778;&#779;&#780;&#781;&#782;&#783;&#784;&#785; &#786;&#787;&#788;&#789;&#794; &#781;&#782;&#783;&#784;&#785;&#786;&#787;&#788;&#789;&#794;&#789;&#794; &#801;&#802;&#795;&#791;&#792;&#793;&#796;&#797;&#798;&#799;&#800;&#778;&#779;&#780;&#781;&#782;&#783;&#794; &#801;&#802;&#801;&#802;&#795;&#795;&#790;&#791;&#792;&#793;&#796;&#797;&#798;&#799;&#800;&#790;&#791;&#792;&#793;&#796;&#797;&#798;&#799;&#800;&#778;&#779;&#780;&#781;&#782;&#783;&#784;&#785;&#786;&#787;&#788;&#778;&#779;&#780;&#781;&#782;&#783;&#784;&#785;&#786;&#787;&#788; &#789;&#794;&#789;&#794;



 &#788;&#789;&#794;&#789;&#794;&#1161; &#1161;&#821;&#798;&#799;&#800;&#790;&#791;&#792;&#793;&#796;&#797;&#798;&#799;&#800;&#839;&#778;&#779;&#780;&#781;&#782;&#783;&#784;&#785;&#786;&#787;&#788;&#778;&#779;&#780;&#781;&#782;&#783;&#784;&#785;&#786;&#787;&#788;&#831;&#831;&#831;&#789;&#794;&#789;&#794;&#865;&#1161; &#1161;&#1161;&#801;&#802;&#801;&#802;&#795;&#795;&#790;&#791;&#792;&#793;&#796;&#797;&#798;&#799;&#800;&#790;&#791;&#792;&#793;&#796;&#797;&#798;&#799;&#800;&#778;&#779;&#780;&#781;&#782;&#783;&#784;&#785;&#786;&#787;&#788;&#778;&#779;&#780;&#781;&#782;&#783;&#784;&#785; &#786;&#787;&#788;&#789;&#794; &#821;&#801;&#802;&#795;&#791;&#792;&#793;&#796;&#797;&#798;&#799;&#800;&#839;&#778;&#779;&#780;&#781;&#782;&#783;&#831;&#831;&#831;&#794; &#1161; &#1161;&#1161;&#801;&#802;&#801;&#802;&#795;&#795;&#790;&#791;&#792;&#793;&#796;&#797;&#798;&#799;&#800;&#790;&#791;&#792;&#793;&#796;&#797;&#798;&#799;&#800;&#778;&#779;&#780;&#781;&#782;&#783;&#784;&#785;&#786;&#787;&#788;&#778;&#779;&#780;&#781;&#782;&#783;&#784;&#785; &#786;&#787;&#788;&#789;&#794; &#781;&#782;&#783;&#784;&#785;&#786;&#787;&#788;&#789;&#794;&#789;&#794; &#801;&#802;&#795;&#791;&#792;&#793;&#796;&#797;&#798;&#799;&#800;&#778;&#779;&#780;&#781;&#782;&#783;&#794; &#801;&#802;&#801;&#802;&#795;&#795;&#790;&#791;&#792;&#793;&#796;&#797;&#798;&#799;&#800;&#790;&#791;&#792;&#793;&#796;&#797;&#798;&#799;&#800;&#778;&#779;&#780;&#781;&#782;&#783;&#784;&#785;&#786;&#787;&#788;&#778;&#779;&#780;&#781;&#782;&#783;&#784;&#785;&#786;&#787;&#788; &#789;&#794;&#789;&#794; &#788;&#789;&#794;&#789;&#794;&#1161; &#1161;&#821;&#798;&#799;&#800;&#790;&#791;&#792;&#793;&#796;&#797;&#798;&#799;&#800;&#839;&#778;&#779;&#780;&#781;&#782;&#783;&#784;&#785;&#786;&#787;&#788;&#778;&#779;&#780;&#781;&#782;&#783;&#784;&#785;&#786;&#787;&#788;&#831;&#831;&#831;&#789;&#794;&#789;&#794;&#865; &#865;&#1161;&#1161; &#821;&#801;&#802;&#795;&#791;&#792;&#793;&#796;&#797;&#798;&#799;&#800;&#839;&#778;&#779;&#780;&#781;&#782;&#783;&#831;&#831;&#831;&#794; &#1161; &#1161;&#1161;&#801;&#802;&#801;&#802;&#795;&#795;&#790;&#791;&#792;&#793;&#796;&#797;&#798;&#799;&#800;&#790;&#791;&#792;&#793;&#796;&#797;&#798;&#799;&#800;&#778;&#779;&#780;&#781;&#782;&#783;&#784;&#785;&#786;&#787;&#788;&#778;&#779;&#780;&#781;&#782;&#783;&#784;&#785; &#786;&#787;&#788;&#789;&#794; &#781;&#782;&#783;&#784;&#785;&#786;&#787;&#788;&#789;&#794;&#789;&#794; &#801;&#802;&#795;&#791;&#792;&#793;&#796;&#797;&#798;&#799;&#800;&#778;&#779;&#780;&#781;&#782;&#783;&#794; &#801;&#802;&#801;&#802;&#795;&#795;&#790;&#791;&#792;&#793;&#796;&#797;&#798;&#799;&#800;&#790;&#791;&#792;&#793;&#796;&#797;&#798;&#799;&#800;&#778;&#779;&#780;&#781;&#782;&#783;&#784;&#785;&#786;&#787;&#788;&#778;&#779;&#780;&#781;&#782;&#783;&#784;&#785;&#786;&#787;&#788; &#789;&#794;&#789;&#794; &#788;&#789;&#794;&#789;&#794;&#1161; &#1161;&#821;&#798;&#799;&#800;&#790;&#791;&#792;&#793;&#796;&#797;&#798;&#799;&#800;&#839;&#778;&#779;&#780;&#781;&#782;&#783;&#784;&#785;&#786;&#787;&#788;&#778;&#779;&#780;&#781;&#782;&#783;&#784;&#785;&#786;&#787;&#788;&#831;&#831;&#831;&#789;&#794;&#789;&#794;&#865;


----------



## lockwood81 (Jan 27, 2009)

Corry said:


> 01010100 01101000 01100001 01110100 00100000 01110100 01110010 01100001 01101110 01110011 01101100 01100001 01110100 01100101 01100100 00100000 01101111 01110101 01110100 00100000 01110100 01101111 00111010 00100000 01001001 00100000 01101100 01101001 01101011 01100101 00100000 01110011 01101101 01101111 01101011 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01101101 01100101 01100001 01110100 00100000 01110111 01101001 01110100 01101000 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100101 01100111 01100111 00101100 00100000 01001001 00100000 01101100 01101001 01101011 01100101 00100000 01101001 01101110 00100000 01101101 01101001 01101110 01100101 00100000 01100101 01111000 01100011 01110010 01100101 01101101 01100101 01101110 01110100 00100000 01110010 01101111 01101100 01101100 01100101 01110010 00001101 00001010 00001101 00001010 00001101 00001010 01001100 01001111 01001100 00100001 00100000



01010100 01101000 01100001 01110100 00100000 01110100 01110010 01100001 01101110 01110011 01101100 01100001 01110100 01101001 01101111 01101110 00100000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01110001 01110101 01101001 01110100 01100101 00100000 01100110 01110101 01101110 01101110 01111001 00101110


SSBoYXZlIG5ldmVyIHVzZWQgdGhpcyBiZWZvcmUu


----------



## Jaszek (Jan 27, 2009)

01001101 01100101 00100000 01101110 01100101 01101001 01110100 01101000 01100101 01110010 00100000 01100010 01110101 01110100 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01100011 01100001 01101110 00100000 01110010 01100101 01100001 01101100 01101100 01111001 00100000 01100001 01101110 01101110 01101111 01111001 00100000 01110011 01101111 01101101 01100101 00100000 01110000 01100101 01101111 01110000 01101100 01100101 00101110 00100000 01000010 01110101 01110100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100001 01101110 00100000 01100001 01100111 01100001 01101001 01101110 00100000 01101001 01110100 00100000 01110111 01101001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01101101 01100001 01101011 01100101 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01101100 01101111 01101111 01101011 00100000 01010110 01000101 01010010 01011001 00100000 01100111 01100101 01100101 01101011 01111001 00100000 01101100 01101111 01101100 00101110


----------



## iflynething (Jan 27, 2009)

79 104 44 32 105 116 32 100 101 102 105 110 105 116 108 121 32 109 97 107 101 115 32 121 111 117 32 108 111 111 107 32 114 101 97 108 108 121 32 103 101 101 107 121 46 32 73 32 116 104 105 110 107 32 67 111 114 114 105 101 32 105 115 32 117 115 105 110 103 32 97 110 32 111 110 108 105 110 101 32 116 114 97 110 115 108 97 116 111 114


----------



## Jaszek (Jan 27, 2009)

41 6e 64 20 79 6f 75 27 72 65 20 6e 6f 74 3f


----------



## THORHAMMER (Jan 28, 2009)

44 6f 6e 74 20 66 6f 72 67 65 74 20 61 62 6f 75 74 20 48 45 58 20 65 69 74 68 65 72

Binary always gets all the fun.......


----------



## THORHAMMER (Jan 28, 2009)

I know this is ASCII and not binary but 
anyone want to see the entire incredibles movie in ASCII ?

ascii-movie

Edit - sorry it seems to be just a 30 second clip, but still cool. Supposedly it was the whole movie


----------



## kiddmaff5646 (Jan 28, 2009)

^^ that was pretty cool! all this binary code bought college flashbacks of digital logics.


----------



## Corry (Jan 28, 2009)

Jaszek said:


> 01001101 01100101 00100000 01101110 01100101 01101001 01110100 01101000 01100101 01110010 00100000 01100010 01110101 01110100 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01100011 01100001 01101110 00100000 01110010 01100101 01100001 01101100 01101100 01111001 00100000 01100001 01101110 01101110 01101111 01111001 00100000 01110011 01101111 01101101 01100101 00100000 01110000 01100101 01101111 01110000 01101100 01100101 00101110 00100000 01000010 01110101 01110100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100001 01101110 00100000 01100001 01100111 01100001 01101001 01101110 00100000 01101001 01110100 00100000 01110111 01101001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01101101 01100001 01101011 01100101 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01101100 01101111 01101111 01101011 00100000 01010110 01000101 01010010 01011001 00100000 01100111 01100101 01100101 01101011 01111001 00100000 01101100 01101111 01101100 00101110



01001110 01100101 01110010 01100100 01111001 00101110 00100000 00100000 01010100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110111 01101111 01110010 01100100 00100000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01101110 01100101 01110010 01100100 01111001 00101110 00100000 00100000


----------



## Corry (Jan 28, 2009)

iflynething said:


> 79 104 44 32 105 116 32 100 101 102 105 110 105 116 108 121 32 109 97 107 101 115 32 121 111 117 32 108 111 111 107 32 114 101 97 108 108 121 32 103 101 101 107 121 46 32 73 32 116 104 105 110 107 32 67 111 114 114 105 101 32 105 115 32 117 115 105 110 103 32 97 110 32 111 110 108 105 110 101 32 116 114 97 110 115 108 97 116 111 114



SSB0aGluayB0aGUgcHJvcGVyIHJlc3BvbnNlIGhlcmUgaXMgJ2R1aC4nIDpQIA==


----------



## Jaszek (Jan 28, 2009)

Corry said:


> 01001110 01100101 01110010 01100100 01111001 00101110 00100000 00100000 01010100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110111 01101111 01110010 01100100 00100000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01101110 01100101 01110010 01100100 01111001 00101110 00100000 00100000


01001001 01110100 00100111 01110011 00100000 01100001 01101100 01101101 01101111 01110011 01110100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110011 01100001 01101101 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 00111010 01010000


----------



## iflynething (Jan 28, 2009)

01001111 01101000 00100000 01111001 01100101 01110011 00101100 00100000 01000111 01101111 01101111 01100111 01101100 01100101 00100000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01101101 01111001 00100000 01100110 01110010 01101001 01100101 01101110 01100100 00101100 00100000 01110011 01101111 00100000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01001000 01000101 01011000


----------



## Jaszek (Jan 28, 2009)

48 65 78 20 79 6f 75 20 77 61 6e 74 3f 20 48 65 78 20 79 6f 75 20 67 6f 74 20 3a 44


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 28, 2009)

dEARlEADER said:


> &#25105;&#21916;&#27426;&#29071;&#32905;&#21644;&#40481;&#34507;,&#25105;&#21916;&#27426;&#22312;&#25105;&#30340;&#31914;&#20415;&#36746;



01001001 00100000 01100100 01101111 01101110 00100111 01110100 00100000 01110011 01110000 01100101 01100001 01101011 00100000 01000110 01110010 01100101 01101110 01100011 01101000 00101110


----------



## Corry (Jan 28, 2009)

clarinetJWD said:


> 01001001 00100000 01100100 01101111 01101110 00100111 01110100 00100000 01110011 01110000 01100101 01100001 01101011 00100000 01000110 01110010 01100101 01101110 01100011 01101000 00101110



84 104 97 116 39 115 32 110 111 116 32 102 114 101 110 99 104 44 32 116 104 97 116 39 115 32 112 105 103 32 108 97 116 105 110 46 32 32


----------



## Ejazzle (Jan 28, 2009)

POST.


----------



## LokiZ (Jan 28, 2009)

01010111 01000101 01001100 01001100 00110000 01001110 01001111 01010111 00110000 01001001 00100000 01001100 01001001 01001011 01000101 00110000 01000010 01001001 01001110 01000001 01010010 01011001 00110000 01000010 01010101 01010100 00110000 01001110 01001111 01010100 00110000 01000101 01001110 01001111 01010101 01000111 01001000 00110000 01010100 01001111 00110000 01001101 01000101 01001101 01001111 01010010 01001001 01011010 01000101 00110000 01010100 01001000 01000101 00110000 01000101 01001110 01010100 01001001 01010010 01000101 00110000 01000001 01010011 01000011 01001001 01001001 00110000 01010100 01001111 00110000 01000010 01001001 01001110 01000001 01010010 01011001 00110000 01010100 01000001 01000010 01001100 01000101 00101110 00110000 01001001 00110000 01001010 01010101 01010011 01010100 00110000 01010100 01001000 01010010 01000101 01010111 00110000 01010100 01001000 01000101 00110000 01010100 01000001 01000010 01001100 01000101 01010011 00110000 01001001 01001110 01010100 01001111 00110000 01000101 01011000 01000011 01000101 01001100 00110000 01000001 01001110 01000100 00110000 01010101 01010011 01000101 01000100 00110000 01001100 01001111 01001111 01001011 01010101 01010000 00110000 01010100 01000001 01000010 01001100 01000101 01010011 00110000 01010100 01001111 00110000 01000100 01000101 01000011 01001111 01000100 01000101 00110000 01000001 01001110 01000100 00110000 01000101 01001110 01000011 01001111 01000100 01000101 

 01010100 01001000 01000001 01001110 01001011 01010011 00110000 01000011 01001111 01010010 01010010 01011001 00101100 00110000 01001110 01001111 01010100 00110000 01001010 01010101 01010011 01010100 00110000 01000110 01001100 01001001 01010010 01010100 01000001 01010100 01001001 01001111 01010101 01010011 00110000 01000001 01001110 01000100 00110000 01000010 01001111 01000100 01000001 01010100 01001001 01001111 01010101 01010011 00110000 01001001 00110000 01010011 01000101 01000101 00101110 00110000 00101000 01010111 01001001 01001110 01001011 00110000 01010111 01001001 01001110 01001011 00101001 00110000 00110000 01010100 01001000 01001001 01010011 00100000 01010111 01000001 01010011 00110000 01000001 00110000 01010110 01000101 01010010 01011001 00110000 01001001 01001110 01010100 01000101 01010010 01000101 01010011 01010100 01001001 01001110 01000111 00110000 01010100 01001000 01010010 01000101 01000001 01000100 00101110 00110000 01011001 01001111 01010101 00110000 01000001 01001100 01001100 00110000 01001110 01000101 01010110 01000101 01010010 00110000 01000011 01000101 01000001 01010011 01000101 00110000 01010100 01001111 00110000 01010011 01010101 01010010 01010000 01010010 01001001 01010011 01000101 00110000 01000001 01001110 01000100 00110000 01000001 01001101 01000001 01011010 01000101 00110000 01001101 01000101 00100001 00110000 00111010 00101001


----------



## Jaszek (Jan 28, 2009)

LokiZ said:


> 01010111 01000101 01001100 01001100 00110000 01001110 01001111 01010111 00110000 01001001 00100000 01001100 01001001 01001011 01000101 00110000 01000010 01001001 01001110 01000001 01010010 01011001 00110000 01000010 01010101 01010100 00110000 01001110 01001111 01010100 00110000 01000101 01001110 01001111 01010101 01000111 01001000 00110000 01010100 01001111 00110000 01001101 01000101 01001101 01001111 01010010 01001001 01011010 01000101 00110000 01010100 01001000 01000101 00110000 01000101 01001110 01010100 01001001 01010010 01000101 00110000 01000001 01010011 01000011 01001001 01001001 00110000 01010100 01001111 00110000 01000010 01001001 01001110 01000001 01010010 01011001 00110000 01010100 01000001 01000010 01001100 01000101 00101110 00110000 01001001 00110000 01001010 01010101 01010011 01010100 00110000 01010100 01001000 01010010 01000101 01010111 00110000 01010100 01001000 01000101 00110000 01010100 01000001 01000010 01001100 01000101 01010011 00110000 01001001 01001110 01010100 01001111 00110000 01000101 01011000 01000011 01000101 01001100 00110000 01000001 01001110 01000100 00110000 01010101 01010011 01000101 01000100 00110000 01001100 01001111 01001111 01001011 01010101 01010000 00110000 01010100 01000001 01000010 01001100 01000101 01010011 00110000 01010100 01001111 00110000 01000100 01000101 01000011 01001111 01000100 01000101 00110000 01000001 01001110 01000100 00110000 01000101 01001110 01000011 01001111 01000100 01000101
> 
> 01010100 01001000 01000001 01001110 01001011 01010011 00110000 01000011 01001111 01010010 01010010 01011001 00101100 00110000 01001110 01001111 01010100 00110000 01001010 01010101 01010011 01010100 00110000 01000110 01001100 01001001 01010010 01010100 01000001 01010100 01001001 01001111 01010101 01010011 00110000 01000001 01001110 01000100 00110000 01000010 01001111 01000100 01000001 01010100 01001001 01001111 01010101 01010011 00110000 01001001 00110000 01010011 01000101 01000101 00101110 00110000 00101000 01010111 01001001 01001110 01001011 00110000 01010111 01001001 01001110 01001011 00101001 00110000 00110000 01010100 01001000 01001001 01010011 00100000 01010111 01000001 01010011 00110000 01000001 00110000 01010110 01000101 01010010 01011001 00110000 01001001 01001110 01010100 01000101 01010010 01000101 01010011 01010100 01001001 01001110 01000111 00110000 01010100 01001000 01010010 01000101 01000001 01000100 00101110 00110000 01011001 01001111 01010101 00110000 01000001 01001100 01001100 00110000 01001110 01000101 01010110 01000101 01010010 00110000 01000011 01000101 01000001 01010011 01000101 00110000 01010100 01001111 00110000 01010011 01010101 01010010 01010000 01010010 01001001 01010011 01000101 00110000 01000001 01001110 01000100 00110000 01000001 01001101 01000001 01011010 01000101 00110000 01001101 01000101 00100001 00110000 00111010 00101001



01100011 01100001 01101110 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01110010 01100101 01110111 01110010 01101001 01110100 01100101 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 01110010 00100000 01110000 01101111 01110011 01110100 00100000 01100010 01110101 01110100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01110100 01101001 01101101 01100101 00100000 01110101 01110011 01100101 00100000 01110011 01110000 01100001 01100011 01100101 00100000 01101001 01101110 01110011 01110100 01100101 01100001 01100100 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01111010 01100101 01110010 01101111 00111111


----------



## Corry (Jan 29, 2009)

LokiZ said:


> 01010111 01000101 01001100 01001100 00110000 01001110 01001111 01010111 00110000 01001001 00100000 01001100 01001001 01001011 01000101 00110000 01000010 01001001 01001110 01000001 01010010 01011001 00110000 01000010 01010101 01010100 00110000 01001110 01001111 01010100 00110000 01000101 01001110 01001111 01010101 01000111 01001000 00110000 01010100 01001111 00110000 01001101 01000101 01001101 01001111 01010010 01001001 01011010 01000101 00110000 01010100 01001000 01000101 00110000 01000101 01001110 01010100 01001001 01010010 01000101 00110000 01000001 01010011 01000011 01001001 01001001 00110000 01010100 01001111 00110000 01000010 01001001 01001110 01000001 01010010 01011001 00110000 01010100 01000001 01000010 01001100 01000101 00101110 00110000 01001001 00110000 01001010 01010101 01010011 01010100 00110000 01010100 01001000 01010010 01000101 01010111 00110000 01010100 01001000 01000101 00110000 01010100 01000001 01000010 01001100 01000101 01010011 00110000 01001001 01001110 01010100 01001111 00110000 01000101 01011000 01000011 01000101 01001100 00110000 01000001 01001110 01000100 00110000 01010101 01010011 01000101 01000100 00110000 01001100 01001111 01001111 01001011 01010101 01010000 00110000 01010100 01000001 01000010 01001100 01000101 01010011 00110000 01010100 01001111 00110000 01000100 01000101 01000011 01001111 01000100 01000101 00110000 01000001 01001110 01000100 00110000 01000101 01001110 01000011 01001111 01000100 01000101
> 
> 01010100 01001000 01000001 01001110 01001011 01010011 00110000 01000011 01001111 01010010 01010010 01011001 00101100 00110000 01001110 01001111 01010100 00110000 01001010 01010101 01010011 01010100 00110000 01000110 01001100 01001001 01010010 01010100 01000001 01010100 01001001 01001111 01010101 01010011 00110000 01000001 01001110 01000100 00110000 01000010 01001111 01000100 01000001 01010100 01001001 01001111 01010101 01010011 00110000 01001001 00110000 01010011 01000101 01000101 00101110 00110000 00101000 01010111 01001001 01001110 01001011 00110000 01010111 01001001 01001110 01001011 00101001 00110000 00110000 01010100 01001000 01001001 01010011 00100000 01010111 01000001 01010011 00110000 01000001 00110000 01010110 01000101 01010010 01011001 00110000 01001001 01001110 01010100 01000101 01010010 01000101 01010011 01010100 01001001 01001110 01000111 00110000 01010100 01001000 01010010 01000101 01000001 01000100 00101110 00110000 01011001 01001111 01010101 00110000 01000001 01001100 01001100 00110000 01001110 01000101 01010110 01000101 01010010 00110000 01000011 01000101 01000001 01010011 01000101 00110000 01010100 01001111 00110000 01010011 01010101 01010010 01010000 01010010 01001001 01010011 01000101 00110000 01000001 01001110 01000100 00110000 01000001 01001101 01000001 01011010 01000101 00110000 01001101 01000101 00100001 00110000 00111010 00101001



01000100 01110101 01110101 01110101 01110101 01110101 01110101 01100100 01100101 00100001 00100000 00100000 01010011 01110000 01100001 01100011 01100101 00100000 01100010 01100001 01110010 00100001 00100000


----------



## Jantarek (Jan 29, 2009)

01010100 01110111 01101111 00100000 01100111 01110101 01111001 01110011 00100000 01110111 01100001 01101100 01101011 00100000 01101001 01101110 01110100 01101111 00100000 01100001 00100000 01100010 01100001 01110010 00101100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101001 01110010 01100100 00100000 01101111 01101110 01100101 00100000 01100100 01110101 01100011 01101011 01110011 00101110


----------



## Corry (Jan 29, 2009)

01001111 01001101 01000111 00100001 00100001 00100001 00100001 00100000 01010100 01001000 01000001 01010100 00100000 01001001 01010011 00100000 01001101 01011001 00100000 01000110 01000001 01010110 01001111 01010010 01001001 01010100 01000101 00100000 01001111 01001110 01000101 00100000 01001100 01001001 01001110 01000101 01010010 00100001 00100001 00100001 00100001 00100000


----------



## LokiZ (Jan 29, 2009)

Corry said:


> 01000100 01110101 01110101 01110101 01110101 01110101 01110101 01100100 01100101 00100001 00100000 00100000 01010011 01110000 01100001 01100011 01100101 00100000 01100010 01100001 01110010 00100001 00100000




01001001 00100111 01101101 00100000 01110011 01101111 01110010 01110010 01111001 00100000 01000011 01101111 01110010 01110010 01111001 00101100 00100000 01110111 01101000 01100101 01110010 01100101 00100000 01100001 01110010 01100101 00100000 01101101 01111001 00100000 01101101 01100001 01101110 01101110 01100101 01110010 01110011 00101110 00100000 00100000 01001001 00100000 01110111 01101111 01101110 00100111 01110100 00100000 01101100 01100101 01110100 00100000 01101001 01110100 00100000 01101000 01100001 01110000 01110000 01100101 01101110 00100000 01100001 01100111 01100001 01101001 01101110 00101110


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 29, 2009)

01001000011011010110110100101100001000000111010001101000011001010010000001101110
01100101011110000111010000100000011101000110100001101001011011100110011100100000
01111001011011110111010100100000011100000110010101101111011100000110110001100101
00100000011101110110100101101100011011000010000001100011011011110110110101100101
00100000011101010111000000100000011101110110100101110100011010000010000001101001
01110011001000000111001101101111011011010110010100100000011100110110111101110010
01110100001000000110111101100110001000000111001101110000011001010110001101101001
01100001011011000010000001100011011010010111000001101000011001010111001000100000
01100001011011100110010000100000011101000110100001100101011011100010000001100011
01101111011011100111011001100101011100100111001101100101001000000110100101101110
00100000011000110110100101110000011010000110010101110010011101000110010101111000
0111010000101110


----------



## LokiZ (Jan 29, 2009)

dxqcanada said:


> 01001000011011010110110100101100001000000111010001101000011001010010000001101110
> 01100101011110000111010000100000011101000110100001101001011011100110011100100000
> 01111001011011110111010100100000011100000110010101101111011100000110110001100101
> 00100000011101110110100101101100011011000010000001100011011011110110110101100101
> ...



well..

01001001 01110100 00100101 01111110 01110100 01111010 00100101 01110010 01101010 01100110 01110011 00100101 01111000 01110100 01110010 01101010 01111001 01101101 01101110 01110011 01101100 00100101 01110001 01101110 01110000 01101010 00100101 01111001 01101101 01101110 01111000 00100101 01110101 01101010 01110111 01101101 01100110 01110101 01111000 01000100 00100101 00100101 01010001 01010100 01010001 00100110


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 29, 2009)

RGVjaXBoZXIgdGhpcyBzZW50ZW5jZToNCg0KVGhlIFBob3RvIEZvcnVtIFJvY2tzIQ0KDQo=


----------



## beni_hung (Jan 29, 2009)

01001001001000000110100001100001
01110110011001010010000001101110
01101111001000000110100101100100
01100101011000010010000001110111
01101000011000010111010000100111
01110011001000000110011101101111
01101001011011100110011100100000
01101111011011100010000001101000
011001010111001001100101


----------



## Jaszek (Jan 29, 2009)

Mitica100 said:


> RGVjaXBoZXIgdGhpcyBzZW50ZW5jZToNCg0KVGhlIFBob3RvIEZvcnVtIFJvY2tzIQ0KDQo=


V2UgYWxsIGtub3cgaXQgZG9lcyA9RA==


beni_hung said:


> 01001001001000000110100001100001
> 01110110011001010010000001101110
> 01101111001000000110100101100100
> 01100101011000010010000001110111
> ...


01001001 01100110 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01100100 01101111 01101110 00100111 01110100 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01110011 01101000 01101111 01110101 01101100 01100100 00100000 01101110 01101111 01110100 00100000 01100010 01100101 00100000 01101000 01100101 01110010 01100101


----------



## beni_hung (Jan 29, 2009)

01001110011011110010000001001001
00100000011000010110110100100000
01110011011001010111001001101001
01101111011101010111001100101110
00100000010010010010000001110010
01100101011000010110110001101100
01111001001000000110001101100001
01101110001001110111010000100000
01110010011001010110000101100100
00100000011101000110100001101001
01110011001000000110100001100001
0110100001100001


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 29, 2009)

rvfx-ifmx   rlsd-uqkn
fedy-vxkt   cocq-gpzr
zlcp-yqrb   wjfk-vzzl
qcno-jhov   dyue-idgc
iaed-wxvz  pnur-vfel
kcoy-jwoz  cwiu-yqal
ilwa-dpdh  irns-imgg
hbsl-acdh  pmml-srsb
knod-vwcp  vvsw-yyde
noqh-qzzl  ujeo-tldo


----------



## Jaszek (Jan 29, 2009)

beni_hung said:


> 01001110011011110010000001001001
> 00100000011000010110110100100000
> 01110011011001010111001001101001
> 01101111011101010111001100101110
> ...


01010011 01101111 00100000 01110111 01101000 01111001 00100000 01100001 01110010 01100101 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01101000 01100101 01110010 01100101 00111111 00100000 01101100 01101111 01101100 00100000 01101010 00101111 01101011 00100000 01110011 01110100 01100001 01111001 00100000 01101001 01100110 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01110111 01100001 01101110 01110100 00101110


O|||||||O said:


> rvfx-ifmx   rlsd-uqkn
> fedy-vxkt   cocq-gpzr
> zlcp-yqrb   wjfk-vzzl
> qcno-jhov   dyue-idgc
> ...


73 115 32 116 104 97 116 32 97 32 67 68 32 107 101 121 32 102 111 114 32 116 104 101 32 34 110 111 116 32 104 97 112 112 101 110 105 110 103 32 116 111 111 32 101 97 114 108 121 34 32 80 104 111 116 111 115 104 111 112 32 67 83 53 63 32 108 111 108


----------



## beni_hung (Jan 29, 2009)

01001001001000000111011101101001
01110011011010000010000001001001
00100000011010110110111001100101
01110111001000000111011101101000
01100001011101000010000001110111
01101000011000010111010000100000
01100010011001010110100101101110
01100111001000000111001101100001
01101001011001000010000001101000
011001010111001001100101


----------



## Jaszek (Jan 29, 2009)

01001001 00100000 01101000 01100001 01110110 01100101 00100000 01100001 00100000 01101110 01101001 01100011 01100101 00100000 01110111 01100101 01100010 01110011 01101001 01110100 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100001 01110100 00100000 01100100 01101111 01100101 01110011 00100000 01100010 01110101 01110100 00100000 01001001 00100000 01110111 01101111 01101110 00100111 01110100 00100000 01110011 01101000 01100001 01110010 01100101 00100000 01101001 01110010 00100000 01101000 01100001 01101000 01100001 01101000 01100001 00101110 00100000 01000001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01101001 01100110 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01100011 01100001 01101110 00100111 01110100 00100000 01110010 01100101 01100001 01100100 00100000 01101001 01110100 00100000 01101000 01101111 01110111 00100000 01100001 01110010 01100101 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01110111 01110010 01101001 01110100 01101001 01101110 01100111 00111111


----------



## LokiZ (Jan 29, 2009)

Jaszek said:


> 01001001 00100000 01101000 01100001 01110110 01100101 00100000 01100001 00100000 01101110 01101001 01100011 01100101 00100000 01110111 01100101 01100010 01110011 01101001 01110100 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100001 01110100 00100000 01100100 01101111 01100101 01110011 00100000 01100010 01110101 01110100 00100000 01001001 00100000 01110111 01101111 01101110 00100111 01110100 00100000 01110011 01101000 01100001 01110010 01100101 00100000 01101001 01110010 00100000 01101000 01100001 01101000 01100001 01101000 01100001 00101110 00100000 01000001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01101001 01100110 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01100011 01100001 01101110 00100111 01110100 00100000 01110010 01100101 01100001 01100100 00100000 01101001 01110100 00100000 01101000 01101111 01110111 00100000 01100001 01110010 01100101 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01110111 01110010 01101001 01110100 01101001 01101110 01100111 00111111



01001010 01100001 01110011 01111010 01100101 01101011 00101100 00100000 00100000 01001001 00100000 01110111 01100001 01110011 00100000 01110100 01101111 01101111 00100000 01101100 01100001 01111010 01111001 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 00100000 01100111 01101111 00100000 01101111 01110101 01110100 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01100110 01101001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01100001 00100000 01110111 01100101 01100010 01110011 01101001 01110100 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01100100 01101111 00100000 01101001 01110100 00100000 01100110 01101111 01110010 00100000 01101101 01100101 00101110 00100000 00100000 01001100 01001111 01001100 00100001 00100000 00100000 01010011 01101111 00100000 01001001 00100000 01101101 01100001 01100100 01100101 00100000 01100001 00100000 01101100 01101001 01110100 01110100 01101100 01100101 00100000 00110001 00110111 01001011 00100000 01100101 01111000 01100101 00100000 01101001 01101110 01110011 01110100 01100101 01100100 00101110


----------



## Jaszek (Jan 29, 2009)

01001000 01000001 01001000 01000001 00101100 00100000 01001001 00100000 01110111 01101001 01110011 01101000 00100000 01001001 00100000 01110111 01100001 01110011 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100001 01110100 00100000 01110011 01101101 01100001 01110010 01110100 00100000 00111010 01010000 00101110 00100000 01010011 01101000 01101111 01110101 01101100 01100100 00100111 01110110 01100101 00100000 01101100 01100101 01100001 01110010 01101110 01100101 01100100 00100000 01110000 01110010 01101111 01100111 01110010 01100001 01101101 01101101 01101001 01101110 01100111 00100000 01110111 01101000 01100101 01101110 00100000 01001001 00100000 01110111 01100001 01110011 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 01101110 01100111 01100101 01110010 00100000 01101001 01101110 01110011 01110100 01100101 01100001 01100100 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01001000 01010100 01001101 01001100 00100000 01101100 01101111 01101100


----------



## Corry (Jan 30, 2009)

NTQgNjkgNmQgNjUgMjAgNzQgNmYgMjAgNjcgNjUgNzQgMjAgNjEgMjAgNmMgNjkgNzQgNzQgNmMgNjUgMjAgNzQgNzIgNjkgNjMgNmIgNjkgNjUgNzIgMmUgMjAgMjAgM2EgNTAgMjA=


----------



## Torus34 (Jan 30, 2009)

.-- . .-.. .-.. --..-- / .. ..-. / -.-- --- ..- / ... .- -.-- / ... --- / .-.-.- .-.-.- .-.-.-


----------



## Jaszek (Jan 30, 2009)

Corry said:


> NTQgNjkgNmQgNjUgMjAgNzQgNmYgMjAgNjcgNjUgNzQgMjAgNjEgMjAgNmMgNjkgNzQgNzQgNmMgNjUgMjAgNzQgNzIgNjkgNjMgNmIgNjkgNjUgNzIgMmUgMjAgMjAgM2EgNTAgMjA=


01010111 01010111 00111001 00110001 01001001 01000111 01100100 01110110 01100100 01000011 01000010 01110100 01011010 01010011 01000010 01101000 01100100 01000011 01000010 01101101 01100001 01011000 01001010 01111010 01100100 01000011 01000010 01101001 01100100 01011000 01010001 01100111 01010011 01010011 01000010 01101110 01100010 00110011 01010001 01100111 01100001 01011000 01010001 01100111 01001111 01101011 01010001 00111101


----------



## Jaszek (Jan 30, 2009)

MDEwMTEwMDEgMDExMDExMTEgMDExMTAxMDEgMDAxMDAwMDAgMDExMDEwMTEgMDExMDEwMDEgMDExMDExMDAgMDExMDExMDAgMDExMDAxMDEgMDExMDAxMDAgMDAxMDAwMDAgMDExMDEwMDEgMDExMTAxMDAgMDAxMDExMTAgMDAxMDAwMDAgMDEwMTEwMDEgMDExMDExMTEgMDExMTAxMDEgMDAxMDAwMDAgMDExMDEwMDAgMDExMDAwMDEgMDExMTAxMTAgMDExMDAxMDEgMDAxMDAwMDAgMDExMTAxMDAgMDExMDExMTEgMDAxMDAwMDAgMDExMTAxMTEgMDExMTAwMTAgMDExMDEwMDEgMDExMTAxMDAgMDExMDAxMDEgMDAxMDAwMDAgMDExMDEwMDAgMDExMDAxMDEgMDExMTAwMTAgMDExMDAxMDEgMDAxMDAwMDAgMDExMDEwMDEgMDExMDExMTAgMDAxMDAwMDAgMDExMDAwMTAgMDExMDEwMDEgMDExMDExMTAgMDExMDAwMDEgMDExMTAwMTAgMDExMTEwMDEgMDAxMDExMTEgMDEwMDEwMDAgMDEwMDAxMDEgMDEwMTEwMDAgMDAxMDExMTEgMDEwMDAwMTAgMDExMDAwMDEgMDExMTAwMTEgMDExMDAxMDEgMDAxMTAxMTAgMDAxMTAxMDAgMDAxMDExMTEgMDEwMDAxMDAgMDExMDAxMDEgMDExMDAwMTEgMDAxMDExMTEgMDEwMDAwMTEgMDExMDEwMDAgMDExMDAwMDEgMDExMTAwMTAgMDAxMDExMTA=


----------



## LokiZ (Jan 30, 2009)

Corry said:


> NTQgNjkgNmQgNjUgMjAgNzQgNmYgMjAgNjcgNjUgNzQgMjAgNjEgMjAgNmMgNjkgNzQgNzQgNmMgNjUgMjAgNzQgNzIgNjkgNjMgNmIgNjkgNjUgNzIgMmUgMjAgMjAgM2EgNTAgMjA=



 Hmmm...  





Jaszek said:


> 01010111 01010111 00111001 00110001 01001001 01000111 01100100 01110110 01100100 01000011 01000010 01110100 01011010 01010011 01000010 01101000 01100100 01000011 01000010 01101101 01100001 01011000 01001010 01111010 01100100 01000011 01000010 01101001 01100100 01011000 01010001 01100111 01010011 01010011 01000010 01101110 01100010 00110011 01010001 01100111 01100001 01011000 01010001 01100111 01001111 01101011 01010001 00111101



 Hmmm...  

  W3lwanJseTMndHBub3snaWw1JydJfHsndXZ7J2hze3ZubHtvbHknfHU0a2xqcHdvbHloaXNsNScnVXZ+J3tvaHsnfnZ8c2snaWwnW3l****AJ2l8eyd7b2x1J352fHNrJ2h1gGl2a4Anb2x5bCdoant8aHNzgCd7eXxzgCcnaGt0cHsna2xtbGh7RicnUCdoenIngHZ8NQ==


----------



## Corry (Jan 30, 2009)

Torus34 said:


> .-- . .-.. .-.. --..-- / .. ..-. / -.-- --- ..- / ... .- -.-- / ... --- / .-.-.- .-.-.- .-.-.-


--- --- --- --- .... -.-.-- / / - .... .- - .----. ... / --- -. . / .. / .... .- -.. -. .----. - / - .... --- ..- --. .... - / --- ..-. -.-.-- -.-.-- -.-.-- -.-.-- /


----------



## Corry (Jan 30, 2009)

Jaszek said:


> 01010111 01010111 00111001 00110001 01001001 01000111 01100100 01110110 01100100 01000011 01000010 01110100 01011010 01010011 01000010 01101000 01100100 01000011 01000010 01101101 01100001 01011000 01001010 01111010 01100100 01000011 01000010 01101001 01100100 01011000 01010001 01100111 01010011 01010011 01000010 01101110 01100010 00110011 01010001 01100111 01100001 01011000 01010001 01100111 01001111 01101011 01010001 00111101



49 74 27 73 20 62 65 63 61 75 73 65 20 79 6f 75 20 72 6f 63 6b 2e 20 20 3a 50 20


----------



## Corry (Jan 30, 2009)

Jaszek said:


> MDEwMTEwMDEgMDExMDExMTEgMDExMTAxMDEgMDAxMDAwMDAgMDExMDEwMTEgMDExMDEwMDEgMDExMDExMDAgMDExMDExMDAgMDExMDAxMDEgMDExMDAxMDAgMDAxMDAwMDAgMDExMDEwMDEgMDExMTAxMDAgMDAxMDExMTAgMDAxMDAwMDAgMDEwMTEwMDEgMDExMDExMTEgMDExMTAxMDEgMDAxMDAwMDAgMDExMDEwMDAgMDExMDAwMDEgMDExMTAxMTAgMDExMDAxMDEgMDAxMDAwMDAgMDExMTAxMDAgMDExMDExMTEgMDAxMDAwMDAgMDExMTAxMTEgMDExMTAwMTAgMDExMDEwMDEgMDExMTAxMDAgMDExMDAxMDEgMDAxMDAwMDAgMDExMDEwMDAgMDExMDAxMDEgMDExMTAwMTAgMDExMDAxMDEgMDAxMDAwMDAgMDExMDEwMDEgMDExMDExMTAgMDAxMDAwMDAgMDExMDAwMTAgMDExMDEwMDEgMDExMDExMTAgMDExMDAwMDEgMDExMTAwMTAgMDExMTEwMDEgMDAxMDExMTEgMDEwMDEwMDAgMDEwMDAxMDEgMDEwMTEwMDAgMDAxMDExMTEgMDEwMDAwMTAgMDExMDAwMDEgMDExMTAwMTEgMDExMDAxMDEgMDAxMTAxMTAgMDAxMTAxMDAgMDAxMDExMTEgMDEwMDAxMDAgMDExMDAxMDEgMDExMDAwMTEgMDAxMDExMTEgMDEwMDAwMTEgMDExMDEwMDAgMDExMDAwMDEgMDExMTAwMTAgMDAxMDExMTA=



T3Igbm93LCBtb3JzZSBjb2RlLiA6UCA=


----------



## LokiZ (Jan 30, 2009)

LokiZ said:


> W3lwanJseTMndHBub3snaWw1JydJfHsndXZ7J2hze3ZubHtvbHknfHU0a2xqcHdvbHloaXNsNScnVXZ+J3tvaHsnfnZ8c2snaWwnW3l****AJ2l8eyd7b2x1J352fHNrJ2h1gGl2a4Anb2x5bCdoant8aHNzgCd7eXxzgCcnaGt0cHsna2xtbGh7RicnUCdoenIngHZ8NQ==



 48 6d 6d 6d 6d 20 4e 6f 20 74 61 6b 65 72 73 3f 20 6f 68 20 77 65 6c 6c 2e


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 30, 2009)

#include <iostream.h>

void main ()
{
    cout << "Hello World";
}


----------



## Jaszek (Jan 30, 2009)

-- --- .-. ... . / -.-. --- -.. . / .. - / .. ... / ---... -..


----------



## JerryPH (Jan 30, 2009)

...011000010110111001100100001000000111010001101000011001010110111000100000011101000110100001100101011100100110010100100000011101110110000101110011001000000111010001101000011001010010000001101111011011100110010100100000011000010110001001101111011101010111010000100000011101000110100001100101001000000110110101100001011011100010000001110111011010000110111100100000011101110110000101101100011010110110010101100100001000000110100101101110011101000110111100100000011000010010000001100010011000010111001000100000011101110110100101110100011010000010000001100001001000000110011101110010011001010110010101101110001000000110010001101111011001110000110100001010000011010000101001000001011001100111010001100101011100100010000001100010011001010111010001110100011010010110111001100111001000000111010001101000011000010111010000100000011010000110100101110011001000000110010001101111011001110010000001110111011000010111001100100000011011010110010101100001011011100110010101110010001000000111010001101000011000010110111000100000011000010110111001111001011011110111010001101000011001010111001000100000011001000110111101100111001011000010000001100001011011100110010000100000011101000110100001100101001000000110010001101111011001110010000001101100011010010111010001100101011100100110000101101100011011000111100100100000011001010110000101110100011010010110111001100111001000000011001100100000011011110111010001101000011001010111001000100000011001000110111101100111011100110010110000100000011101000110100001100101001000000110001001100001011100100111010001100101011011100110010001100101011100100010000001100001011100110110101101100101011001000010000001110111011010000110000101110100001000000110101101101001011011100110010001100001001000000110010001101111011001110010000001101001011101000010000001110111011000010111001100101110001011100010111000100000011000010111010000100000011101110110100001101001011000110110100000100000011101000110100101101101011001010010000001101000011001010010000001110010011001010111001101110000011011110110111001100100011001010110010000101110001011100010111000100000010010010010000001100100011011110010000001101110011011110111010000100000011010110110111001101111011101110010000001110111011010000110000101110100001000000110101101101001011011100110010001100001001000000110010001101111011001110010000001110100011010000110000101110100001000000111011101100001011100110010110000100000011000100111010101110100001000000110001001100101011001100110111101110010011001010010000001001001001000000110001101110101011101000010000001101111011001100110011000100000011101000110100001100101001000000111010001100001011010010110110000101100001000000111010001101000011010010111001100100000011101010111001101100101011001000010000001110100011011110010000001100010011001010010000001100001011011100010000001100001011011000110110001101001011001110110000101110100011011110111001000100001


----------



## JerryPH (Jan 30, 2009)

-.. .- -. --.   -.-- --- ..-  --. ..- -.-- ...  .- .-. .  ... .-- .. - -.-. .... .. -. --.  -.-. --- -.. . ...  ..-. .- ... - . .-.  - .... .- -.  ..  -.-. .- -.  .-.. . .- .-. -.  .- -. -..  - -.-- .--. .  - .... .. ...  ... - ..- ..-. ..-.  --- ..- -


----------



## JerryPH (Jan 30, 2009)

...and now for my last one, some very heavy encryption coming up  :

Ethay uetray andryquay inway ifelay... Ikonnay orway Anoncay?


----------



## Jaszek (Jan 30, 2009)

JerryPH said:


> -.. .- -. --.   -.-- --- ..-  --. ..- -.-- ...  .- .-. .  ... .-- .. - -.-. .... .. -. --.  -.-. --- -.. . ...  ..-. .- ... - . .-.  - .... .- -.  ..  -.-. .- -.  .-.. . .- .-. -.  .- -. -..  - -.-- .--. .  - .... .. ...  ... - ..- ..-. ..-.  --- ..- -


.... . -.-- / .--- . .-. .-. -.-- --..-- / ..- ... . / ... .--. .- -.-. . ... / -. . -..- - / - .. -- . / ---... -..


----------



## Torus34 (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm not about to do it, but one could create stick figure characters and post a message in semaphore.

Or, with them, use the code in the Sherlock Holmes story.

There are all sorts of deep questions to ask in this, btw.  The relation of symbol to sound to language to meaning is fascinating.  The relationship of language to thought is not fully understood.  Even the word 'thought' is very slippery.


----------



## EhJsNe (Jan 31, 2009)

01111001 01100101 01110011 00100000 01101001 01110100 00100000 01101000 01100001 01110011 00100001 

01101100 01101111 01101100 00100001


----------



## EhJsNe (Jan 31, 2009)

JerryPH said:


> ...011000010110111001100100001000000111010001101000011001010110111000100000011101000110100001100101011100100110010100100000011101110110000101110011001000000111010001101000011001010010000001101111011011100110010100100000011000010110001001101111011101010111010000100000011101000110100001100101001000000110110101100001011011100010000001110111011010000110111100100000011101110110000101101100011010110110010101100100001000000110100101101110011101000110111100100000011000010010000001100010011000010111001000100000011101110110100101110100011010000010000001100001001000000110011101110010011001010110010101101110001000000110010001101111011001110000110100001010000011010000101001000001011001100111010001100101011100100010000001100010011001010111010001110100011010010110111001100111001000000111010001101000011000010111010000100000011010000110100101110011001000000110010001101111011001110010000001110111011000010111001100100000011011010110010101100001011011100110010101110010001000000111010001101000011000010110111000100000011000010110111001111001011011110111010001101000011001010111001000100000011001000110111101100111001011000010000001100001011011100110010000100000011101000110100001100101001000000110010001101111011001110010000001101100011010010111010001100101011100100110000101101100011011000111100100100000011001010110000101110100011010010110111001100111001000000011001100100000011011110111010001101000011001010111001000100000011001000110111101100111011100110010110000100000011101000110100001100101001000000110001001100001011100100111010001100101011011100110010001100101011100100010000001100001011100110110101101100101011001000010000001110111011010000110000101110100001000000110101101101001011011100110010001100001001000000110010001101111011001110010000001101001011101000010000001110111011000010111001100101110001011100010111000100000011000010111010000100000011101110110100001101001011000110110100000100000011101000110100101101101011001010010000001101000011001010010000001110010011001010111001101110000011011110110111001100100011001010110010000101110001011100010111000100000010010010010000001100100011011110010000001101110011011110111010000100000011010110110111001101111011101110010000001110111011010000110000101110100001000000110101101101001011011100110010001100001001000000110010001101111011001110010000001110100011010000110000101110100001000000111011101100001011100110010110000100000011000100111010101110100001000000110001001100101011001100110111101110010011001010010000001001001001000000110001101110101011101000010000001101111011001100110011000100000011101000110100001100101001000000111010001100001011010010110110000101100001000000111010001101000011010010111001100100000011101010111001101100101011001000010000001110100011011110010000001100010011001010010000001100001011011100010000001100001011011000110110001101001011001110110000101110100011011110111001000100001


 
01001111 01001101 01000111 00100001 00100000 01001001 00100000 01100110 01101111 01110101 01101110 01100100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100001 01110100 00100000 01110001 01110101 01101001 01110100 01100101 00100000 01100110 01110101 01101110 01101110 01111001 00101110 00100000 01010010 01100001 01101110 01100100 01101111 01101101 00101110 00101110 00101110 01100010 01110101 01110100 00100000 01100110 01110101 01101110 01101110 01111001 00101110 00001101 00001010 00001101 00001010 01001110 01101111 01110111 00101100 00100000 01101000 01101111 01110111 00100000 01100100 01101001 01100100 00100000 01111001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01101000 01100101 01100001 01110010 00100000 01100001 01100010 01101111 01110101 01110100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01101111 01101110 01100101 00100000 01110111 01101001 01110100 01101000 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100010 01100001 01110010 01110100 01100101 01101110 01100100 01100101 01110010 00101100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100100 01110101 01100011 01101011 00101100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100111 01110010 01100001 01110000 01100101 01110011 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01101110 01100001 01101001 01101100 01110011 00111111 00111111 00111111 00100000 01011001 01101111 01110101 00100000 01101101 01100001 01111001 00100000 01110111 01100001 01101110 01110100 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01101100 01101111 01101111 01101011 00100000 01101001 01110100 00100000 01110101 01110000 00101110 00100000 01101001 01110100 01110011 00100000 01110110 01100101 01110010 01111001 00100000 01110110 01100101 01110010 01111001 00100000 01100110 01110101 01101110 01101110 01111001 00100001


----------

